# Bloody diarrhea



## calicoder10 (Sep 9, 2015)

A 18 mo comes in ED with bloody diarrhea.  Would this be coded as 787.91 and  578.1?  Stool was guaiac +.

Thanks!


----------



## ahonkomp (Sep 9, 2015)

Those 2 codes seem appropriate to me.


----------



## calicoder10 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply!


----------

